# My New Additions



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

These are my latest additions, and i love them to bits !

Male aged 5 months









Another male aged 5 months









5 Week old females









Apologies for such big pic's but im not 100% sure on how to insert images and arrange the sizes etc


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

they are all sooo sweet x


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

What are you feeding them? Corn flakes I see?..


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

This was the food given by the person I bought them from, I'm feeding all my mice [email protected] gerbil and mouse muesli but I've now ordered some reggie rat food as per the advice given on here as I've heard it's so much better for them.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

It's been mentioned on this site a few times that corn is a no no for mice. I previously didn't know that. The mouse muesli I sometimes buy has a few corn kernels in it. I haven't seen a problem, but maybe because I don't feed them this very often - I get lab blocks, which I supplement with veggies and a few treats (seeds etc) occasionally. What's the issue with corn?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

From what I know it causes tumors. Back when I fed corn my doe Sophie got as HUGE tumor on her arm.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I have also heard of a lot of mice being allergic to it or at least sensitive.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no. The hamster seed mix I feed with the lab blocks has corn in it. How bad is this?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

The dog food that was part of my mix had corn in it to. My beloved mouse Frannie (avatar mouse) developed a large bump on her back and I felt horrible. Turned out the bump was an abscess and it drained on it's own (I followed with antibiotics), but that was enough to scare me into ruling out corn. I'd say it's pretty bad and it's worth using/modifying new feed.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

My mice get mixed corn in their food. They do not have a predication to tumours - in fact I very rarely see one with tumours, and I have a large population of mice (I can't actually remember the last time I saw a mouse with a tumour...). It's also in most mixed bird seed which is a heavy constituent in most UK mouse exhibitors feed mix, including mine. Therefore, I would say this idea about corn causing tumours is crap. Don't worry about it, Jammin and Mojo.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Tikmio said:


> The dog food that was part of my mix had corn in it to. My beloved mouse Frannie (avatar mouse) developed a large bump on her back and I felt horrible. Turned out the bump was an abscess and it drained on it's own (I followed with antibiotics), but that was enough to scare me into ruling out corn. I'd say it's pretty bad and it's worth using/modifying new feed.


This idea about corn is wrong - and you said it caused tumours based on your experience, but now you say it was an abscess - bit of a difference! I think the idea with corn is one of those ideas that may have some founding, like it may be a carcinogenic, but the story has just evolved into something far bigger than it is. My entire stud would be riddled with cancers if it were true, and so would the studs of most breeders in the UK.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

so in short then is p&h gerbil and mouse muesli ok ?
Is it better to feed reggie rat instead as i have just ordered some and still have quite a bit of p&h gerbil/mouse muesli to use up


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I would feed them what they're used to - I make up my own food mix for my mice (they eat about 60 litres of food a week, which is nearly one big black dustbin's worth!) so i don't know about the ready made food. I'm sure they'll be fine on whatever you feed them for now.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't have any proof, all I'm saying is when I used corn, a doe got a tumor. I'm not going to get upset, because hey, I could be paranoid! But I've read corn can cause tumors, and I have seen it happen to my own doe, so I decided to change my feed, and since = 0 tumors.

Loganberry- I was talking about two different mice. Sophie got a tumor and was culled while I was using corn. Frannie, got an abscess that I thought was a tumor.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Loganberry - now I don't feel the need to pick through the mouse mix to remove every corn kernel!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Corn is actually a very good 'heating' food for mice - I give them extra in Winter so they have extra energy to burn to keep themselves warm.

PS - Sorry! I've hijacked your thread! Your mice look like lovely pets, but for their ages they seem rather small. If you decide to get into exhibiting, get in touch with me - I'm relatively near you, South London/Surrey.


----------

